# Frankia vans



## 91785 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

we went and had our first proper look yesterday for a van, and came upon one we REALLY like! It's a "Frankia I 800 QD".

Does anyone here have any experience of these vans?

It seems a bit expensive compared to the likes of Euramobil (the one mentioned above was £70K, brand new, which is more than we were hoping to spend), but it also seems very well specced, and solidly built. Are they worth the extra, bearing in mind that we'll be living in it abroad for a year or so?

And also, what would the depreciation on something like this be likely to be, as long as we don't keep pets or smoke in it etc. If we could get the majority of the money back when we reurn, we might consider spending this much.

Any thoughts?


Looking also confirmed two points that we thought about ... the bed has to be permanently in place, and the shower cubicle seperate from the rest of the bathroom area.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hello ming,

I've just been drooling over a Frankia in the latest 'which MMM', the one i like has two pull out drop down single beds in the overhead, an unusual design for an a class. Would suit us down to the ground but 70k is a little outside our budget, no it's not, it's alot!

As for depreciation, i think the more expensive new motorhomes are, the more they depreciate in the first year or two (a bit like executive cars) and you lose the VAT as soon as you buy it of course. If i was spending that amount, i'd make sure it was exactly what i wanted and keep it for at least 5 years, maybe longer.

pete.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi ming! All i've heard about Frankia has been good, so that can't be bad can it!


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We looked at them last week, and still wouldnt touch even if we had the space.

Some people we know who live quite close to the importer ordered one of the first the current importer had brought in, to say the transaction & van was a disaster is an understatement that would put me off for good. They may read this board and pass further comment


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We have a 1998 Frankia which we bought secondhand in 2000. It is 7m with permanent rear bed and separate shower/toilet, both useful features. We are now longtiming in it. We think it is excellent; solid, well built, and the tandem rear axle means we have no payload problems - (we carry a scooter in the garage). Don't think you will be disappointed. Cannot comment on depreciation.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Ming,

Sorry don't know much about Frankia. But we do know that for long-term use a fixed bed and seperate shower are big pluses. We justified the space that the fixed bed takes up by getting a van with a garage below it. Though we now think that it is not having to make your bed every day that is the real benefit, rather than it being fixed (ie an overcab bed would be just as good). The seperate shower is excellent for storing wet coats and laundry in, and is big enough for us to shower together (to save water obviously!). We also have a tag-axle which helps with the payload (we have 850kg) though we always want more! We decided to buy new so that everything was covered by warranty and we knew exactly what had happened to it. Also most van are built for occasional use, not to live in. Our Eura Mobil has managed pretty well (bought last november) but we still have problems with the cab air-con, the oven and the shower.

We would seriously recommend that you check out a second hand van, as close the one you're interested in, before you buy. We looked at Eura Mobils that were used for rental and made note of all the little things that start falling apart with intensive use. This is how we found out about the delaminating of wooden sink surrounds in Eura Mobils, we have made a special effort to keep ours dry and it has done a lot better than the rental vehicles. And beware those laminated tables that are actually just cardboard, I dropped a plug on one and it made an enormous dent!


----------



## 91785 (May 1, 2005)

Hiya Peeps,

thanks for the input people.

We were out again this weekend, nosing around the dealers, and we might have found a suitable alternative that is considerably cheaper. A 'Burstner I820', at LazyDays, on the A41 near Telford.

Nice looking van, and with all the things we have on our rather short list of pre-requisites. And it's about 12K cheaper than the Frankia.

We looked at Brownhills, in Cannock, and a place next door that I can't remember the name of, but didn't see anything that caught our eye.

One question I'd like to ask, at the risk of chuffing-off anyone who owns one, is about the build-quality of the EuraMobil vans. We've seen a few now, new and second-hand, and they all looked tatty. One brand new one we looked at had the fake wooden trim (which didn't look like it had even been cut straight) on the dashboard peeling off, the velour-type upholstery was filthy already and a couple of cupboard doors didn't close properly. And the second-hand ones looked even worse ...

Is this general, or have we just been unlucky and seen particularly bad examples? Like I say, I don't want to upset anyone by sounding like I'm running them down, but I'm curious to know what experience owners have had.

All in all, a very interesting day out, and we learned a bit more from the helpful guys at LazyDays too.

Now, if only someone would buy our house ... 8)


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

I currently have an 810 Eura, for me / us it's the absolute "dogs bits," whenever we show anyone around, the first comment (from fellow motorhomers) is usually an appreciation of the build quality and the quality of the fittings. As with most everything in life beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and even the best of vehicles / homes will look tatty if not cared for. 

In my long ownership of motorhome we have looked at literally thousands of vehicle (we are committed show goers) and have owned more than a few, we've seen good and bad from most makes and it always boils down to how well it's been looked after by previous owners.

If your looking for true quality then you will have to pay for it, just like any other commodity, generally speaking the Pilote, Rapido, "S"class Hymers, Auto Trails, Euramobiles etc. build GOOD vehicles, if your looking for exceptional then you will have to go to the next level i.e. the likes of Clou et al.

John.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris,

having an Eura by myself I fully agree to Eurajohn.

In addition I have spent several years in rental motorhomes from different brands (Buerstner, Dethleffs, Hymer, Eura). And when it came to buying we decided for the Eura mostly because of the build quality.

Of course, all these including Frankia are, let's say "middle-class" motorhomes. And where is a middle class there is also an upper class.

But keep in mind that Frankia is also one of the most innovative manufacturers. Almost every year they have some new ideas, and many of them are later copied by others: They have "invented" the double floor, they have first fitted their vans with a spare toilet cassette in a closed compartment, they have introduced slide-outs on the German motorhome market. This year they have introduced the new bed design Peejay has mentioned (two lengthwise pull-down single beds, not only in their A-class, but also as an option in their C-class).

Regarding the tatty look of some 2nd-hand vans: That really depends on the owner (or renter). And as especially Euras are very common as rental vans, you might find the reason here. I have once seen what just one renter had done to a brand-new Hymer: *All* upholstery was "decorated" with large brown spots, there were several large dents in the table, several lamps were smashed and in the bathroom was a distinct whiff from vomit. 8O

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We spent 2 years looking for our van. We almost bought a Clou Liner, a Mandalay, an S820 and an articulated LGV (on different occasions I might add!). We bought our van because it was the only one of the off the shelf A-class types that seemed to us to be decent quality. The S820 would have been an extra 40K (even after bartering) and we don't believe the Hymers are at all comparible to Euras. 

Which Eura Mobil range were you looking at? We rented a Sport but have bought an Integra, there is obviously a step up in quality with each range. Just compare an Arto with a Clou Liner, they're totally different beasts. 

As far as rental vehicles go, we rented the Sport from Elite in Banbury, who replace their whole fleet every year but who decided on Euras because of the build quality. Rental vehicles get a lot of punishing though because a lot of people don't know how to operate all the catches etc .. Remember with a new van they should fix everything people have fiddled with before you take delivery.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We saw the 8mtr Frankia at York, the big silver one with a tag axle, I've always been a coachbuilt fan since I can remember owning M/H's, and to be totally honest..I have yet to see another european van, that has so many well thought out features, in an 'A' class package, with a build quality that IMHO can only be described as one of Germanys best!

Fulltiming is one of our ambitions which will come to fruition in around 5 years, up to now, this is the only model that can fit the bill, they have thought of absolutely everything when they designed this van, seeing is believing, this model is still in it's infancy, so when we're prepared to buy, how are they gonna improve on excellence :?: 
A freind of mine (Hymer Owner) has told his Dealer "Hymer have got some serious competition"

M&D


----------



## Pilot840 (May 1, 2005)

*Frankia 800QD*

I have purchased a Frankia 800QD in Germany with all the extras for less than you are seeing prices in the UK. I now hae a 2001 hobby 750 for sale.


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

We would have loved a Frankia, tag axle with garage, but unfortunately out of our price range.  Just bought a Burstner 748 and love it.  

Good luck, Dave.


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

We have had 5 coach builts over the past 11 years the latest being a new Autotrail Cheyenne 696G. All of our campers have been bought from Spinney motorhomes who are an agent for Frankias. When we visit Spinney we always check out the Frankias, we think they are fantastic and are dreaming of buying one in the not so distant future. Having bought our Cheyenne new we have learnt that it maybe better to buy second hand, a) because of depreciation and b) the previous owner may have added shed loads of extras, satellite,sat nav and the likes.
Happy Camping

Pete and Jackie


----------



## Amazin (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi All,
We have recently (4weeks ago) collected our new Frankia A class I730.
It is a tag axle auto Fiat; and it is by far the best yet. This is said on the back of 10years and 5 campers including new Mohican, 2003 Hymer 644G, and a Scout.
I have spent the last three weeks fitting all my gadgets, and have been tearing my hair out trying to find clever ways to feed cables through the so well built interior. This van is designed from the floor up by motorhome enthusiasts and it shows.
The so clever standard equipment is a delight; and so many do not know of these attributes; minus 20 degree normal use is one, wet heating with blown air linked to the Fiat cab heater system to demist beforwe starting the engine, and to dry the shower!! Cable drums fitted for hoses, and underfloor shoe box at the entrty door. The list goes on, and with fibre glass reinforced alloy skinned sides to prevent the dints from careless awning poles to stones. Headlamps you can get at to change dipping etc. Only Superb..........Art


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We owned a frankia for 3 years, we bought it with only 700 miles on the clock, we have travelled for months at a time and have had no trouble at all with it, the build quality is fantastic.

I would recommend that you purchase a second hand one as the depreciation is quite hefty on all new vans, good luck with your search,

cavaqueen


----------

